# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  видеоклип " Санкиртана а Самаре"

## Sankarshana das

Слава шри-кришна-санкиртане, очищающей сердце от грязи, скопившейся в нем за долгие годы, и гасящей пожар обусловленного существования и повторяющихся рождений и смертей. Это движение санкиртаны несет величайшее благословение человечеству, ибо излучает сияние, подобное благодатному сиянию луны. Оно — душа всего трансцендентного знания. Оно углубляет океан трансцендентного блаженства и дает нам возможность насладиться нектаром, которого мы всегда жаждем.

----------

